# SRAM Rival vs. Apex



## 1819Bags

I'm debating my options between Rival and Apex for a new build. I understand the wider gearing possible with Apex due to the larger cassette and long cage RD, but other than that, I can't discern too many major differences. I see some incremental differences in weights (e.g. Rival brake levers are carbon vs. Apex brake levers are aluminum) but is there any significant difference in functionality or performance? Are trimming, adjustability, zero-loss the same on both?

Apex is obviously a little bit cheaper, but will I be wishing down the road I'd ponied up and gone with the Rival for reasons of durability, performance, ease of use, etc.?

Thanks for any feedback. I know Apex is relatively new, and I've been unable to tell what the real differences are. Is it just SRAM's way of filling a lower slot in their pricing structure (similar to Tiagra vs. 105??)


----------



## AvantDale

Rival also has the same gearing options as the Apex. Mechanically they are identical.

Going by Ebay pricing...you might as well go Rival. The difference for a complete group is around 50 dollars.


----------



## frdfandc

Rival is identical to Apex, except for the carbon brake levers and crank. Performance is the same, but Rival is a tad lighter, if weight is a concern for you.


----------



## rx-79g

frdfandc said:


> Rival is identical to Apex, except for the carbon brake levers and crank. Performance is the same, but Rival is a tad lighter, if weight is a concern for you.


If we're going to call those two identical, isn't Force also identical?

Apex brakes are shaped differently than Apex, for instance. And I thought Apex has a mid length derailleur vs. Rival's long and short cage.

All the Sram stuff works about the same. Rival is supposed to be a nicer group than Apex, so that's the one I'd pick, if it worked with the gearing I wanted.


----------



## frdfandc

Both Rival and Apex have the same length RDs. Short and medium. The Force RD is only avail in a short.

You are correct with Force being mechanically identical to Rival and Apex.


----------



## rx-79g

frdfandc said:


> Both Rival and Apex have the same length RDs. Short and medium. The Force RD is only avail in a short.
> 
> You are correct with Force being mechanically identical to Rival and Apex.


My mistake. The photo of the Rival medium on the Sram site made it look longer - but it isn't.


----------

